# Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas



## Song_Si

but first - Thailand _*without*_ a Tourist Visa!

*Arrival by air*
This applies to the average tourist, put simply in most cases you will get a 30 day stamp

*Land border crossing points (Malaysia, Myanmar, Laos, Cambodia)*
For passport holder from: UK, USA, Japan, Germany, France, Canada and Italy - _G7_ countries (from 1 November 2013) - 30 days
Other countries - 15 days



*TOURIST VISA EXEMPTION - 'permission to stay'
Passport Holders who can enter Thailand without a Visa
*
Passport holders from 41 countries and 1 special administrative region - Hong Kong SAR - are *not required to obtain a visa* when entering Thailand for tourism purposes and will be permitted to stay in the Kingdom for a period of not exceeding 30 days on each visit. 

If such foreigners enter the Kingdom at the immigration checkpoints which border neighboring countries, they will be allowed to stay for 15 days each time, except Malaysian nationals who cross the borderline from Malaysia whose granted period of stay will not exceed 30 days each time.​
As this list may change, rather than copy it - here is the link to the relevant Thailand Ministry of Foreign Affairs page


----------



## Song_Si

*Thailand - Tourist Visa*








Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Visa Information

simply . . . 

must be applied for out of Thailand - you can't apply for one within the country
a tourist is not allowed to work or conduct business in Thailand

to apply you'll require:


Passport or travel document with a validity of not less than 6 months
Visa application form (filled out)
4x6cm photograph of the applicant (note here, may require two with application)

Roundtrip air ticket or e-ticket (paid in full)
Proof of financial means (20,000 baht per person/40,000 baht per family)
Accommodation details
[/LIST]

_my_ note on above - requirements vary by consulate/embassy - especially items 4,5,6 above - recommend you contact them before applying to confirm what documentation they require. 

The only time I have been asked for 4-6 was at Singapore. Kuala Lumpur accepted an ATM receipt to show I had adequate funds for my intended stay and for an air ticket out. Penang (Malaysia) and Phnom Penh only required 1-3 at the time I applied - but this can vary week to week (!), pays to check first.

The cost of visa also varies country to country, I've found it to be 'around' 1000 baht, eg in Phnom Penh last month US $35.

*A Tourist Visa allows you to stay in Thailand for up to 60 days.*


----------



## Song_Si

*Thailand - Tourist Visa extension*








A Tourist Visa may be extended by a further 30 days - you must apply at an office of Thailand Immigration _*before*_ your 60-day visa expires

Note - an extension is granted '_at the discretion of the immigration officer_' - but I have not personally heard of one being refused

The cost of an extension is currently 1900 baht

You'll require:

your passport
a completed Tourist Visa Extension application form
a photocopy of your main passport page (with photo etc)
a photocopy of the page showing your existing Tourist visa
4x6cm photograph of the applicant
1900 baht application fee


----------



## Song_Si

*Thailand - Tourist Visa - use of agents*








Some embassies/consulates allow the use of agents to manage your application; some require the applicant to attend in-person (as always - pays to check - I believe Singapore requires in-person, but happy to be corrected on that, almost 2yrs since I was there)

As always - my own experiences/observations (not recommendations)

I have used agents twice; both times for the same reason of saving time for sightseeing.

For example - in Penang I paid 300 baht; handed over my paperwork, passport/visa returned 2 days later. Saved me four taxi fares to/from the consulate to deliver/collect, time in queues, maybe 3 hrs in total, time better spent enjoying the historic sites and sights of George Town.

In Phnom Penh I was going on a cycling tour, left my passport etc to a recommended agent on Sunday evening on the way to the hotel from the airport and collected it when back in PP later in the week. It was convenient. Cost $18 US.


----------



## Song_Si

*Thailand - Tourist Visa - Double Entry*








Some consulates/embassies will issue an applicant with a _*Tourist Visa - Double Entry*_

Note _*some*_ - it does vary between consulates/embassies as they all have their own policies

Simply

60-day Tourist Visa (can be extended by 30 days)
make a border crossing (either by air or land)
on your re-entry to Thailand the second 60-day Tourist Visa will be activated (can be extended by 30 days)

So effectively almost 180 days from a _*Tourist Visa - Double Entry*_, if you make 30-day extensions both times, and do the one border-crossing.

The border crossing doesn't take much time (once you get there, depending where is closest), exit and re-enter Thailand through Immigration to start the second 60-day Tourist Visa


----------



## Song_Si

*Thailand - The Re-entry Permit*

A * Re-entry Permit* may be used for a person who is in Thailand on a Tourist Visa and wishes to make a short trip out of the country.

_For example_: Arrived with a 60-day Tourist Visa, and after 20 days wishes to spend a week in Cambodia. 

To cross the border would invalidate the Tourist Visa unless a *Re-entry Permit* has been issued. 

Note it does not extend your Tourist Visa expiry date - it is 'time-out'

Simple process, a visit to a Thailand Immigration office, you'll require:


your passport
a completed Re-entry Permit application form
a photocopy of your main passport page (with photo etc)
a photocopy of the page showing your existing Tourist visa
4x6cm photograph of the applicant
1900 baht application fee

A *Multiple-entry Permit* is also available, same process as above, fee 3800 baht.


----------



## Song_Si

*Map of Thailand's Immigration Offices*









Too big to post a readable version on this forum, you can click here for full size map (click again to enlarge)


----------

